# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Preparing for a gym record lift-advice please

## anoxicblaze

Hi
i am attempting a gym lifting record next week (200kgx8 reps seated shoulder press). It will be at 7pm. How would you prepare for it nutrition wise to help achieve my goal? 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

make sure to consume plenty of salt and water and carbohydrates the day before and the day of the attempt.
however I highly doubt your claim of pressing 200kg for 8 reps.

----------


## Ilpwrlifter

> however I highly doubt your claim of pressing 200kg for 8 reps.


Hes bullshitting that puts his max at 545 which is higher than alot of elite strongmen can do.

----------


## shadowdragon

I'm assuming lbs....?

Don't try any new foods you haven't eaten before and know you're ok with....nothing like eating a new exotic food and lifting with bubble guts worrying about sh!tting your self.

----------


## Couchlockd

its 200kg dumbbells guys each hand. lol

----------


## hollowedzeus

He likely means a plate loaded press or some sort of pulley machine.

200kg on a bar is insane.

----------


## anoxicblaze

Plate loaded press, correct. I have done 220kg before for 4 reps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anoxicblaze

I can film it any time if people think Im lying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

> I can film it any time if people think I’m lying. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it!

----------


## Heavyhitter5

I always laugh when people load those machines up but never go near the freeweight squat bar

----------


## GearHeaded

> I always laugh when people load those machines up but never go near the freeweight squat bar


yep. the machine press weight is deceiving . the fact that its locked in place and on a track makes it so you need zero stabilizer strength, its all pressing strength and nothing more and you can handle a ton more weight

I can hammer strength incline machine press 5 plates per side for 6 reps, yet when I drop down to actual barbell bench press I have to pull off 2 plates per side

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I always laugh when people load those machines up but never go near the freeweight squat bar


Very much safer when going to failure and being spotted for forced reps.

They are also alot easier on the shoulders.

----------


## anoxicblaze

Why so negative? Cant you just say good luck?
Im not claiming to be any better than anyone here. Im old and I think Im doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

haven't you got your PR yet? you started talking about this in January and its now middle of April

----------


## [email protected]

Any video?

Not saying you didn't do it or can't do it but you are walking the upper echelons of the strength world if you can do this weight for the reps you say. 

That being said..................where's the vid?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Obs

Mibolerone pre coke

----------


## Windex

> make sure to consume plenty of salt and water and carbohydrates the day before and the day of the attempt.
> however I highly doubt your claim of pressing 200kg for 8 reps.


Just to add on to the nutrition recommendation I would also increase potassium intake along with a recovery / deload program

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Just to add on to the nutrition recommendation I would also increase potassium intake along with a recovery / deload program


This ^^^
I vaguely recall some 21 day rule. Where you lift at a moderate weight for 14 days (never pushing it or to failure), then a week deload before the PR attempt. Has something to do with maximizing recovery and super compensation.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

Found the video. Damn......

----------


## Thebricklayer

> Found the video. Damn......


Haha, Lenny reps...

----------


## Couchlockd

> Haha, Lenny reps...


I despise that fat fucking bastard.

----------


## Thebricklayer

> I despise that fat fucking bastard.


I do so as well, gives bodybuilding a bad name.

----------


## Cuz

440 lb shoulder press for 8 reps?? That has to be the dumbest fucking shit i have ever read on here. 200kg is 440lbs, ya nobody is pressing that 8 fucking times over their head. Im sorry bro i have to call bullshit on this, if you can do it. Post up a vid and i will glady take a bow sir

----------


## anoxicblaze

> 440 lb shoulder press for 8 reps?? That has to be the dumbest fucking shit i have ever read on here. 200kg is 440lbs, ya nobody is pressing that 8 fucking times over their head. Im sorry bro i have to call bullshit on this, if you can do it. Post up a vid and i will glady take a bow sir


I posted this a long time ago and cant recall if I mentioned It was semi machine. Ie it uses discs but it isnt free weight. My PB has now increased to 220kg for 5. I lift at an elite level. And yes, I have it on video. Remember..this ISNT free weight. I have trouble with free weight as I have no spotter, which is dangerous at the weights I lift so I just do it the way I do it. I get close free weight but never PUSH myself because I would get badly injured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I posted this a long time ago and cant recall if I mentioned It was semi machine. Ie it uses discs but it isnt free weight. My PB has now increased to 220kg for 5. I lift at an elite level. And yes, I have it on video. Remember..this ISNT free weight. I have trouble with free weight as I have no spotter, which is dangerous at the weights I lift so I just do it the way I do it. I get close free weight but never PUSH myself because I would get badly injured. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. Congrats man. Way more than I could move. Let's see the video!

----------

